# H4H Blackmoor hole sponsorship



## richart (Sep 16, 2021)

Looking for generous forumers to sponsor a hole at Blackmoor for Help For Heroes. Minimum donation £20, but if you want to donate more feel free ! Hopefully we can sponsor all 18 holes, and the practice putting greens.

The two starting holes, 1st and 10th will have a minimum donation of £40.

Post on this thread if you would like to sponsor a hole, which one, and how much. Payments can be made directly to the justgiving site in my signature. As you are not receiving anything for your donation, I understand you can claim gift aid (if a tax payer). PM me if you have any queries.

Cheers
Rich


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 19, 2021)

Hole 3 - 3rd Royal Tank Regiment - £30 how do you want the money, through the JustGiving site?


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			Hole 3 - 3rd Royal Tank Regiment - £30 how do you want the money, through the JustGiving site?
View attachment 38568

Click to expand...

 yes please. Thanks for the continued support.


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2021)

Hole 1 has been sponsored by Fish for £100. Great support as always from Robin.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 20, 2021)

richart said:



			yes please. Thanks for the continued support.

Click to expand...

All done, if it’s shotgun don’t mind starting on 3


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2021)

Old Skier said:



			All done, if it’s shotgun don’t mind starting on 3
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. No two tee start so no long walks !!


----------



## richart (Sep 20, 2021)

Vicky and I will sponsor hole 9. Not too far to walk to put sponsor board up.

1. Fish (Paid)
2. Fell75 (Paid)
3. Old Skier (Paid)
4. Badger (Paid)
5. Dolphins Swim Academy
6. Fade and die
7.
8.
9. Vicky and Richard (Paid)
10. GM Whatsapp group (paid)
11. Full_Throttle (Paid)
12. Pauldj42
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. Bigfoot (paid)
18. Lee Yates

Plenty of holes still available for a minimum of £20


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 25, 2021)

Richard, I am happy to offer £20. Sorry it's not much


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2021)

full_throttle said:



			Richard, I am happy to offer £20. Sorry it's not much
		
Click to expand...

I will give you my favourite hole 11. Thanks for the support. 👍


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 25, 2021)

richart said:



			Vicky and I will sponsor hole 9. Not too far to walk to put sponsor board up.

1. Fish
2.
3. Old Skier
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9. Vicky and Richard
10. GM Whatsapp group
11. Full_Throttle
12. Pauldj42
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18. Lee Yates

Plenty of holes still available for a minimum of £20

Click to expand...

Sponsored hole 12, £30.00 via link👍🏻


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Sponsored hole 12, £30.00 via link👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the support again Paul. 👍


----------



## richart (Sep 30, 2021)

Still plenty of holes left to sponsor.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Sep 30, 2021)

Dad, I've got a mate who doesn't play golf (and isn't coming) but may sponsor a hole. Assume it's basic signage on the tee? He's just said "find me some details and I'll sort" so anything you can give me to send over, I'll try and get something sorted


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 30, 2021)

I have just sponsored a hole - any hole. Have a great day!


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2021)

Bigfoot said:



			I have just sponsored a hole - any hole. Have a great day!
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks for the support Mark. Sorry you can't make the day.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 1, 2021)

richart said:



			Many thanks for the support Mark. Sorry you can't make the day.
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2021)

Thanks to all the hole sponsors. Starting to fill up the holes nicely.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 2, 2021)

Searched thread but can’t find a link, can someone copy and paste it please?


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2021)

Fade and Die said:



			Searched thread but can’t find a link, can someone copy and paste it please?
		
Click to expand...

The link is in my signature to make a donation which covers hole sponsorship.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 2, 2021)

richart said:



			The link is in my signature to make a donation which covers hole sponsorship.

Click to expand...

I couldn’t see a signature, then I turned my phone to landscape…. Tadaa

All done.👍


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2021)

1. Fish (Paid)
2. Fell75 (Paid)
3. Old Skier (Paid)
4. Badger (Paid)
5. Dolphins Swim Academy (Paid)
6. Fade and Die (Paid)
7.
8.
9. Vicky and Richard (Paid)
10. GM Whatsapp group (Paid)
11. Full_Throttle (Paid)
12. Pauldj42 (Paid)
13. GG26 (Paid)
14.
15.
16. GM Moderators (Paid)
17. Bigfoot (Paid)
18. Lee Yates

UP-DATED LIST OF HOLE SPONSORS.  HOLES STILL AVAILABLE.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 3, 2021)

Donation made for 13th hole.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 3, 2021)

I’ll do one on behalf of your friendly neighbourhood Moderators Group

I might rephrase that 🤭

How about 16 
😎


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2021)

Brilliant support as usual. Well over £600 raised so far with 4 holes left.


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I’ll do one on behalf of your friendly neighbourhood Moderators Group

I might rephrase that 🤭

How about 16
😎
		
Click to expand...

do they moderate a different forum?


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			do they moderate a different forum?
		
Click to expand...

Everyone should boo when they get on the 16th tee.


----------



## Dando (Oct 4, 2021)

richart said:



			Everyone should boo when they get on the 16th tee.

Click to expand...

I am going to swear and talk about Brexit on the 16th


----------

